# Roof type



## Chuxdakota (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a 2002 Terry Dakota 8275S.
Is the roof a TPO or EPDM material? 
I'm sure it's one or the other but am not finding such info.
Thank you, 
Chuck


----------

